# Welcher BlackBerry ist das ?



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2009)

*Ja Hallo Freunde...

*Ich habe von meinen Onkel seinen alten blackberry bekommen.
Nun habe ich aber ein Problem ich weiß nicht welches Modell das ist.

Hab im Ganzen blackberry Rum gesucht habe keine Modell Bezeichnung gefunden. 

Da ich der mir Software für das teil laden möchte und es updaten/verbessern will.

Das zu brauche ich aber eure Hilfe.

Und um denn blackberry dreht sich alles.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







*P.s: Ich habe schon bei Google gesucht sonst würde ich ihr nicht nach fragen.*


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2009)

Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich leider auch nicht, aber das ist auf jeden Fall aus der 7200'er Serie. Ich hoff das hilft dir schon mal weiter. Frag doch deinen Onkel ob er noch die Bedienungsanleitung hat, das wär doch auch noch ne Option. 

Edit: Unter Optionen -> Info stand auch nicht's brauchbares?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2009)

Doch stehe alles danke ^^

Aber ich ich hatte es raus gefunden wo ich von Arbeit fix nach haus bin mittagessen unter dem bluetoothname .

Ich danke dir trotzdem !!

Edit:

Es ist das 7290


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2009)

So geht's natürlich auch. 

Warum nich selberdraufkomm.  

Bitte, bitte kein Prob.


----------

